# Baby wearing during summer



## Emctops (Dec 5, 2013)

Okay so my son and I already have the same heating capacity as a furnace. Baby wearing in the humid heat of VA's summer is nearly unbearable for us. Are there any good tips on keeping cool?


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

Tank tops and cool drinks?? I don't know what else one could do. You could minimally use a strollers on the unbearable days.


----------



## skycheattraffic (Apr 16, 2012)

We use an umbrella for shade, dress super lightly and I use a thin cotton woven wrap that is relatively breathable. I find back carries cooler too

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mageluandder (Jun 18, 2014)

i agree with you, You could minimally use a strollers on the unbearable days.thanks


----------



## IdentityCrisisMama (May 12, 2003)

One tip is to keep fabric between you and your baby. Skin-to-skin in the mid-Atlantic summers is brutal.


----------



## deenamathew (Jul 25, 2014)

Emctops said:


> Okay so my son and I already have the same heating capacity as a furnace. Baby wearing in the humid heat of VA's summer is nearly unbearable for us. Are there any good tips on keeping cool?


best wears for babies during summer.

1) Ring sling tails can provide additional coverage and sun protection for your baby
2) Fabrics made specifically for warm weather, like linen and mesh, are breathable
3) Wraps can be a great option for summer since there are so many different ways to use them.


----------



## Neha Sachdeva (Jul 26, 2014)

*Baby strollers*

Hii, you can use baby strollers in this case. Keep the baby in that and pick him up only when you need to feed him. Or if he wants to cuddle you then you must wear cotton clothes and put the same on your baby not to make him uncomfortable. And the most feasible solution is switch on the A.C in extreme summer days.


----------



## Rosaline (Nov 25, 2014)

Maybe baby boys don't need to wear tops all day, try on some shorts or cotton pants, make sure all clothes are sweat absorbing for your baby. :wink:


----------

